# A study in contrast and impossible colors.



## edstreet

Please post if you see it! 

Thanks

Ed


----------



## joefyffe

Ed  Would you be speaking of the kit makers bold statement?


----------



## edstreet

kit? NOPE.  See title.


----------



## 76winger

I'm not sure what you're wanting us to see. 
I see two beautiful pens with contrasting lively colors, contrasting finishes, and contrasting finial/band embellishments. I think the choice for finish & trim agree favorably with body colors as well. And lastly, I have no clue what you mean by impossible colors.


----------



## edstreet

Opponent process 

Hue cancellation method 

Impossible colors


----------



## Sylvanite

You know, if I look , I can see bluish-yellow and reddish green in those pens.  Interesting!

Thanks for the post,
Eric


----------



## oneptbuk

Does that mean that you overcooked the saturation in Photoshop?  You lost me on this, Brother!  

Beautiful pens though.....


----------



## Mossy

just stuning.


----------



## edstreet

oneptbuk said:


> Does that mean that you overcooked the saturation in Photoshop?  You lost me on this, Brother!
> 
> Beautiful pens though.....




Nope, not at all.  Just epic loads of light and a super sensitive lens. The hybrid new color can be seen in everyday objects if we look for them.


----------



## seamus7227

very interesting none the less! Superb photography skills and beautiful pens!


----------



## Wright

Beautiful pens and photography!


----------



## joefyffe

+1 on beautiful pens and photography. I'm just glad I don't have to understand all this crap to turn pens!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## edstreet

Actually you do.


----------



## PenPal

Ed,

Actually I dont.

I like to know whose beautiful creations these are if you cast therefore know the original colours before and after making. There are many hands up in these pens.

Now if you as a maker would choose to develop a pet subject based on colour knowledge and application of an intrinsic nature the best place for that is after developing the subject,
if you choose to instruct say so, if you wish to stand on a hill and be King so be it on that lonely hill.

Having many qualifications including Photography I choose personally to use the basic skills in photography and Pen making sufficient to make and share with others.

As a Life Member of the Australian Proffessional Body in Photography disengenuous challenges go to and past me continually, yes they interest me, here on the IAP I am more 
inclined to look for the basic purpose commencing with choices firstly, why?, how if it is beneficial on a level that is helpful to the majority.

Viewing these pens I am impressed by the high standard of casting or making the blanks, the overall colours, the pics are excellent.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## robutacion

Yeah, I tend to agree with Peter, as I believe you made it too technical for the average bloke...!

Your photographic skill and equipment quality, is certainly evident in those pics accentuated by the fact that the, objects used are of extreme beauty and colour coordination made however, the understanding of the "images of invisible nature" for the untrained eye, is far too complicated to deal with...!

We all can see the obvious, the artistic hands that made those blanks, and we all know well who that is (hi Toni..!:wink, and the quality of those pictures that are capable to show detail and sharpness that normally, one doesn't see in everyday pics so, I got your point, and understand what you mean but, up here, we like to follow the great principle of, KISS...!:wink::biggrin:

Interesting, never the less...!

Cheers
George


----------



## ironman123

Uhh...Yeah...Right On....You Bet...OK, thanks.

Ray


----------



## edstreet

Pwhay, This is the exact same pen from the other day but with a blue.  These are Toni Ramsfield blanks as you probably know.

My purpose of this post is to show impossible colors.  If you read the 3 links that I posted, mostly the last link it makes things very clear.



> Some people may be able to see the color "yellow–blue" in this image by allowing their eyes to cross so that both + symbols are on top of each other.




This produces a new color entirely!  It is a hue that is blueish yellow.  Which I might add makes the beauty of Toni's work even more stunning.

Ed


----------



## 76winger

I looked at the links but the content only confused me more, because it's content I've never been exposed to before. 

Have you got 2 or 3 sentence executive summary of what all that means so us average folks can understand what you're trying to explain?


----------



## joefyffe

I'm just glad I did that eye crossing thing before that last glass of bourbon! I'm am glad I did it though  because now I see I need new glasses! I couldn't get the pluses to line up! That's probably why mine turned orange!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SteveJ

That just makes my eyes ache - I must not be in the category of "some people."  Hopefully I don't have to look at too many pens cross eyed to see their beauty.


----------



## edstreet

Ok, that was a cute/paste from wiki.  Try this

Hand over your nose so each eye is independent.  Left eye is the blue box, right eye is the yellow box.  

What you are looking at is the WHITE cross. Dont' cross your eyes, just relax and focus on the cross.  One eye will see a NEW color on the cross, for me it was the right eye.  This color is the 'impossible color' and it does open a whole new ball game when it comes to color matching on well anything and  photography in general.

The resulting color is blueish yellow, it's a somewhat murky/muddy yellow with blue or pearl blue in color to it.  This is the 'impossible color' because if you were to mix dye, paint or what not it would result in another color, i.e. green.  Hence 'impossible color' however your brain can perceives this color.  Once you know how to see it, aware of it's existent and able to see them in everyday applications things become very compounded with a whole new level of perception.


----------



## Xander

I see what I see. Don't have to do optical tricks to see what I like, or don't like.


----------



## edstreet

Often times we as pen makers are faced with a big problem of matching plating to blanks and blank to blank to plating.  Now to compound that problem is the environment the pen is in brings on new meaning, and new texture.  (By texture I am not referring to feel but more spacial range of colors)

In every pen there is minute details that if properly manipulated, abused if you will, results in a new viewpoint when you see it.  Subtle patterns, colors and what not can be brought out and in photos forced to be seen.  Many would look at the original photo's and see colors they normally do not see, take a second look only to see the colors they are expecting to see.  The original colors is more than likely the impossible colors and our brains refuse to recognize that because it conflicts.

One color combo is blue and yellow, in the original photo you will see yellow and orange in one pen, you will also see blue in the adjacent pen.  The impossible colors will show up in other areas and give new hues which yield new contrasts and brings out a new depth of beauty that is overlooked.

By overloading blue via background color we can make the new hue heavier on the blue color because that is dominate.  This also will bring out those areas of the pen that are similar colors and yield depth perception.  We can do this via background, reflections in the metal, objects near the pen, PLATING/EMBLEMS on the pen.  This is why the color of our shirts matter greatly when showing a pen.


----------



## Xander

I don't see it, and I completed a three year commercial photography coarse. Some people get so caught up in BS theories and techno-bable they lose sight of what's in front of their eyes.


----------



## edstreet

Incredible Shade Illusion! - YouTube

Shady Optical Illusion 2: Crazy Diamonds - YouTube

These 2 video's will help greatly I think.


----------



## Andrew_K99

Good pictures, boring technical jargon!

AK


----------



## glycerine

Do all the Venus kits have "Dayacom" stamped on the backside of the clip?!?!?  I haven't tried one yet, but that's enough for me not to... or just swap out the clip.


----------



## deewaltguy

Iklookk


----------

